# champagne colour ?



## Uno_Numero (Jun 6, 2011)

hi there i have herd people talking about their chihuahua having a champagne colored coat .. what colour is this .. i have tried looking it up but cannot find any pictures of a champagne chihuahua


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The reason that you cannot is that it is not a standard (real) color. It is one of the colors made up by breeders to "market" their dogs. They are likely calling cream or fawn champagne.

Just like breeders who use platinum and other made up colors to make people feel like their pets are really unique and they should buy them because they are a rare color.

AKC colors are here:
American Kennel Club - Breed Colors and Markings


----------

